# Tool Talk > Machines >  Cutting gear teeth GIF

## Jon

A GIF of cutting gear teeth. From Clickspring's reproduction of the Antikythera Mechanism. This GIF was thoughtfully assembled - sped up, and then slowed to normal speed for a deeply satisfying final cut.


https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...gear_teeth.gif

----------

Hans Pearson (Feb 27, 2017),

Henri (Feb 26, 2017),

richardcrane (Jun 9, 2017)

----------


## mklotz

There's no moment more satisfying than when that last cut leaves a whole tooth instead of a fraction of one. And nothing so depressing as when it doesn't,

----------


## G.Paul

The finish looks kinda rough

----------


## Papa Smurf

> The finish looks kinda rough



With the quality of his previous work, I'd guess both the roughness and the unusual tooth form are aimed at authenticity. The original would likely have been made entirely using hand tools, and this aims to replicate the earliest known complex gearing.

----------


## ncollar

Chris has to be one of the best movie producers on the net at the moment. His editing is top shelf and dubbing in the voice track is very special. Another thing he does a superb job on is showing the part hiding in the parent stock while mounted on lathe or what ever machine he is working on. Clickspring has a corner on videos.

----------


## ncollar

> With the quality of his previous work, I'd guess both the roughness and the unusual tooth form are aimed at authenticity. The original would likely have been made entirely using hand tools, and this aims to replicate the earliest known complex gearing.



G.Paul try looking at some of Clicksprings video on utube and you will see why it looks like it does. He by no means is finished with that gear.

----------

